# Freezing cooked rice ?



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

We all store rice but it take a hour just to cook the stuff. I was wondering if a batch could be cooked up and froze. When you alone you need every working minute you can squeeze out of the day


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It'll turn to porridge, but yeah. Do you like rice porridge?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Ernie said:


> It'll turn to porridge, but yeah. Do you like rice porridge?


What is porridge LOL Never had it that I know. i have some rice that is in a fridge that is pretty cold and it freezes some things. there is rice in there and it looks all right so far. That why I asked


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

I've frozen cooked brown rice and it did fine. The texture was a little softer after freezing but not bad.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

You could save power doing this too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I like to cook extra then dehydrate what we don't need. Homemade minute rice without all the "extra" goodies you get in prepared foods. Sits well in a glass jar in the cupboard.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I like to cook extra then dehydrate what we don't need. Homemade minute rice without all the "extra" goodies you get in prepared foods. Sits well in a glass jar in the cupboard.


What do you put it in to dehydrate it besides the dehydrator  A sieve or something like that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I just put it on the trays. I sometime put a sheet of plastic on the bottom tray to catch anything that falls through the mesh....but very little does.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I like to cook extra then dehydrate what we don't need. Homemade minute rice without all the "extra" goodies you get in prepared foods. Sits well in a glass jar in the cupboard.


I do this too, and I use it for my backpacking meals  It tastes way better then the store bought minute rice.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I got some screen wire and a pair of sissors and cut out several tray liners-------works great for small items.




TNHermit said:


> What do you put it in to dehydrate it besides the dehydrator  A sieve or something like that.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I like to cook extra then dehydrate what we don't need. Homemade minute rice without all the "extra" goodies you get in prepared foods. Sits well in a glass jar in the cupboard.


How do you rehydrate it? And to do this, I'm guessing I shouldn't put butter in the batch I'm cooking? Can you put anything in the rice when you cook it prior to dehydrating it?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have frozen cooked rice many times. I cook the rice before making stuffed peppers (I hate hard crunchy rice). Cook the rice and let it cool, mix with meat and salsa, fill the raw peppers, freeze. Sometimes I even go ahead and bake the stuffed peppers before freezing. It makes really fast and easy heat and go meals for times when we're too busy to cook.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Get yourself a wide mouth thermos and put your: rice, salt, butter, and boiling water into it in the morning and by lunch time you have perfect rice.
For a change of pace put 1/2 cup of uncooked rice and 1 can of (boiling) Progresso vegetable beef soup in the thermos and let sit for a few hours. If you use Campbells soup be sure to add water.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Get yourself a wide mouth thermos and put your: rice, salt, butter, and boiling water into it in the morning and by lunch time you have perfect rice.
> For a change of pace put 1/2 cup of uncooked rice and 1 can of (boiling) Progresso vegetable beef soup in the thermos and let sit for a few hours. If you use Campbells soup be sure to add water.


for backpacking meals, we do similar, only we have the rice in those nice thick food sealer bags...we cut em open, add yummy stiff like chicken from a foil pouch, dried cranberries, scallions and a little chicken bullion seasoning. Add hot water to cover, wrap in a fleece hat to keep "cozy" and let sit about 10-15 minutes........

hot meal ready to eat


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Somewhat off topic but check out this site for cooking rice SAFELY in a pressure cooker. It's my favorite way to cook rice because it's so fast and the rice is always perfect.

http://missvickie.com/howto/grains/foolproofrice.html 

My pressure cooker owners' manual/cookbook has slightly different instructions. Check yours just in case you've overlooked it before you use Miss Vickie's instructions.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I freeze rice all the time. Brown rice takes longer to cook, so I cook a large pot of it when I cook it.

Then individual servings are frozen separately. When I want rice with a meal, one serving is taken out of the freezer and zapped in the microwave.

I also freeze things like Spanish rice, fried rice, rice and beans, rice curry.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I do a mix of dirty rice, or black beans and rice placed in small portion frozen containers. 

So when I want to make quick burritos, I microwave the frozen containers to add to my fixings such as cheese, salsa, lettuce/ tomatoes, meat, etc..

I may look into using to food saver vacuum sealed bags, for cooked rice storage. But recycled containers from salsa, sour cream, and such like tupperware are much cheaper and can be reused many times.


----------

